# What a neat trailer for remodeling



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw this in Clearwater FL last week.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Saw this in Clearwater FL last week.


Dump trailer?? If not, not worth it.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Dump trailer?? If not, not worth it.


Yeh --- It is a dumper. They have a Web site I looked


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yeh --- It is a dumper. They have a Web site I looked


Grab it and drop it off here.... thanks, buddy!


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

nice setup


----------

